# Asking for a PC build, and question about compatibility with UAD



## roman.i (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm new here.
I need a recommendation for a PC build based on Ryzen 3900X, specifically for audio production.
And a question regarding an UAD satellite purchase, what is preferred a Thunderbolt or an USB version? Or maybe a PCI card? 
Thanks!


----------



## Pictus (Aug 11, 2020)

I do not know what currently works with UAD, but check this *and *UAD support








The AMD Ryzen & UAD 2 Thread - Page 10 - Gearspace.com


My UAD 2 solo cards (PCIe) are working with a MSI B350 Tomahawk motherboard, a Ryzen 5 2400G processor and a Gigabite Nvidia Gforce 1030 graphics card. The latest BIOS is installed on the motherboard. Another advantage of this particular motherboard is that it has 2 pci slots and i can use my...



www.gearslutz.com





Why UAD?
The modern CPUs are wayyyy more powerful than any UAD DSP.








UAD plugins for production worth it? - Page 18 - Gearspace.com


I love UAD plugs but on my apollo twin with the newer plugs in particular I max it out real quick. I use it for vocal thickening and then print, then I use it as a master bus processor. Stick to native for my tracks because I'm so tired of disabling plugs just to get playback. If I was starting...



www.gearslutz.com













Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 14004379 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com








I would go to something like PreSonus Quantum 2626 Thunderbolt 3 


And a PC like this


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/XYdDtp



Some tweaks





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net





Will may also need a TB 3 cable


If want a bigger NVMe SSD


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ghwkcf/corsair-mp510-4-tb-m2-2280-nvme-solid-state-drive-cssd-f4000gbmp510



Buy a cheap Windows 10 OEM Key from eBay, if do not want to buy from eBay then buy from








Advertorial: Windows 10 Home OEM key only $10 and Best Deals on CDKoffers (7-8-2020)


Return our appointment with the promotions of CDKoffers, the site we work to offer our users the greatest possible savings on the most useful software for our PCs. We are now in the middle of the summ...




www.guru3d.com





Some interesting stuff:

A small keyboard



Elgato Stream Deck to complement the small keyboard


A mouse with extra horizontal scroll wheel


----------



## roman.i (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks @Pictus . The UAD satellite is not instead of powerful PC, but in addition to it. UAD has some great emulations that aren't available anywhere else.


----------



## Bassious (Aug 13, 2020)

It will also depend on what size satellite you plan to get and which plugs you hope to use. I have them all and 2 apollo units and 2 satellites on an apple system and some of the plugs really work your system hard. Ive always veered away from USB because of throughput but getting TB working well on PC can be dodgy. Its even complicated on apple cause my units are TB2 and new stuff is all TB3.
If you go on the hunt you may be able to find some of their firewire units and use an adapter. I did that on my older pc for a satellite-duo core and an older RME I still use.
It may be best to troll the UAD forums. Their product people are actually very responsive to questions because this has been a bit of a hot topic
Cheers


----------



## roman.i (Aug 13, 2020)

@Bassious thanks for sharing the experience. I don't think the USB 3 connection will limit the satellite, the protocol can pass 5 gigabit per second. However, the USB satellite is Windows only, and I'm not sure I want that limitation.


----------

